# Indoor or Outdoor Potty Training?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Why not both? It is fairly easy to put pottying on a command. Poodles are smart, so I think you can probably train for both. It might be helpful to you to have your pup be adaptable about this. 

I will say though that poodles are also very fastidious. My mom had taught her mpoo to go on papers in her garage during the first winter she had him (a very snowy winter in our area). Spring came and he got used to going outside and now he won't go on the papers anymore.


----------



## autumnleung (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah I was thinking about training them for both, but it will be harder. I will try to do that though, hope it will work out.


----------



## reginaanna217 (Jan 16, 2014)

I brought my toy poodle into my home at 8 weeks. He is now about 11 weeks (I've only had him for about three weeks) we bought the potty patch and he is trained to go on that. We started with paper and then eventually switched to the potty patch. He knows to go on the potty patch already and he is still so young. He also knows when we take him outside to go outside, i think its because the potty patch is also green like grass. My toy poodle sometimes has accidents in the house but for a dog ive only had for three weeks he has been doing great with the potty patch so it is possible!


----------



## autumnleung (Jan 16, 2014)

Are you using those kinds of fake grass potty patch?


----------



## reginaanna217 (Jan 16, 2014)

I am using the fake grass potty we started with putting paper on it and paper trained him and eventually took the paper off little by little the only reason I use the fake grass is because I feel like wee wee pads and newspapers just look dirty on the floor in a house. This fake grass I wash about twice a week. It doesn't smell as long as you keep up with the cleaning. You will be just fine !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My girls are trained to pads, wherever they might be - at home, in a public bathroom - I have even put the pads on carpeting when visiting people, and they used the pads just fine.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Ruby is trained for both and will also eliminate on command! ( She loves getting a treat!) I started with washable pads years ago with my last mpoo, so I have 50 -60. ( Easy to keep changing every 10-12 hours!) It sure is great for us when traveling or trips to the groomer! A simple, place and go is all it takes!


----------



## autumnleung (Jan 16, 2014)

rubymom said:


> Ruby is trained for both and will also eliminate on command! ( She loves getting a treat!) I started with washable pads years ago with my last mpoo, so I have 50 -60. ( Easy to keep changing every 10-12 hours!) It sure is great for us when traveling or trips to the groomer! A simple, place and go is all it takes!


Can you please tell me how did you train your dog to do both indoor and outdoor? My girl never wants to go outside and she always goes everywhere in my house..I can't train her either indoor or outdoor..please help me..


----------



## reginaanna217 (Jan 16, 2014)

You have to udnerstand that its going to be a process and there will be some accidents. I paper trained my dog first. So i'd put paperdown in the house and i'd put him on the paper every 30 minutes to see if he had to go. Also when i took him outside i put the paper down too. Eventually i took the paper away from the outside and away from the puppy patch (which is green like grass) how old is the dog? my dog didnt want to go outside at first either and hes still getting use to beingoutside, but i persistantly put him on the potty patch every two hours now for when he has to go. they have to accustomed to it. so u have to put her on the paper or the wee wee pad every 30 minutes until she understands.


----------



## autumnleung (Jan 16, 2014)

reginaanna217 said:


> You have to udnerstand that its going to be a process and there will be some accidents. I paper trained my dog first. So i'd put paperdown in the house and i'd put him on the paper every 30 minutes to see if he had to go. Also when i took him outside i put the paper down too. Eventually i took the paper away from the outside and away from the puppy patch (which is green like grass) how old is the dog? my dog didnt want to go outside at first either and hes still getting use to beingoutside, but i persistantly put him on the potty patch every two hours now for when he has to go. they have to accustomed to it. so u have to put her on the paper or the wee wee pad every 30 minutes until she understands.


My girl is 9 weeks old..I took her to go around with me all day and she didn't go potty at all until we got home..I will keep trying but looks like there is no hope


----------



## reginaanna217 (Jan 16, 2014)

I got mine at 8 weeks and within two weeks he got it down so it's possible. He is not 12 weeks and we do have some accidents. You have to be patient you can't say there is no hope she's a baby! What are you using wee wee pads? Did you try putting her on it every 30 minutes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

First, I will just say that each dog is different and everyone approaches potty training in an effort to seek what works best for them. That said, I can tell you that my methods involve;
1. Washable potty pads
I always start with "Pooch Pads" These are washable pads 32"x32" that have a built in scent that dogs are attracted to! (No , you cannot smell a thing! LOL) they sell these at Petsmart and you can order on Amazon too. I use these exclusively for a couple of weeks before gradually introducing my standard washable pads. ( these are pads that are sold online as recycled hospital bed pads specifically for pet use. Very cheap!)
2. Limited area
Unless my dog was completely 100% within my view, I placed her in a non carpeted area that contained an opened door crate, water and food bowls, toys, and peepee pads. This area was gated off by placing baby gate at doorway. (For me, my kitchen worked best for this purpose.) you can also use an X pen or purchase the play yard foldable screens to form a limited space for your baby. Personally, I think that some dogs do not adjust well to potty training when they are restricted to small bathrooms , away from their humans, for long periods of time. But that is just my experience.
3. REWARDS
I made it a point to be available to praise and treat every potty result! You get a feel for when you dog will need to go and you will see signs, so I made a habit of going into the kitchen with my girl when I thought that she needed to go.( Gate was up too. ). I would tell her " go pee pee" a couple of times before I would then turn around and do something at the sink. If she produced, I clapped and happily told her "good pee pee!" or "good stinky!" Then, I would immediately give her a treat and we would then leave the area. I always made sure to wait until she left the pad before rewarding. Didn't want to overwhelm her in the middle of "business!" 
If she did not produce, I would re prompt once or twice. If still no result, we left the area. Then, the entire cycle would repeat in 15 minutes. 
4. Routines
Keeping a routine helps embed the desired results to occur at the same times. As with children, potty training can become a disaster when routines are interrupted or delayed. Until your dog is fully trained, try to stick with a routine! 

As far as outdoor use, Ruby would not go outside for the first few months. No problem for us as she would always go when we came back inside! LOL! But after those first few months , she learned to go outside too! I think that the dogs personality, maturity and social skills will influence how this generalization forms. I know that my last mpoo immediately potty'ed outside during the process! But, again she was an outgoing personality, 18 weeks old and had been socialized more that my 11 week old Ruby! 

The great payoffs of indoor training for me are;
* potty is always available for my dog. (Bad weather, middle of the night...etc)
* physical needs change ( age, medical conditions, etc,,,)
* great for travel ( so easy in hotel rooms, at groomer, etc....)

And lastly, I just want to add that by staying with a routine, the dog learns to associate the words with the actions. This makes for pottying on command possible when there is a treat / praise involved! I can be anywhere in the house now and Ruby comes to tell me that she has potty'ed and would like a treat for it! LOL!!! She even has particular body actions that she demonstrates that tell me which potty results are waiting!!!! Funny how in sync dogs and their humans can become!

DON'T GIVE UP! She is so young, just relax and get in a routine that works for you both. Good luck!


----------

